

Head of Amazon Web Services on Finding the Next Great Opportunity (2012) - ghufran_syed
http://firstround.com/article/Head-of-Amazon-Web-Services-on-Finding-the-Next-Great-Opportunity

======
ghufran_syed
favorite quote: “It’s phenomenal how many things I’ve managed to innovate by
just not believing things. Just checking to see if it’s true. It’s almost
criminal.”

